# Topics > Games > Video games >  Stadia, cloud gaming service, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

stadia.com

stadia.dev

youtube.com/googlestadia

facebook.com/GoogleStadia

twitter.com/GoogleStadia

instagram.com/googlestadia

Stadia on Wikipedia

Director of Product Management, Stadia - Dov Zimring

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Stadia gaming at GDC 2019: Everything just announced"
Google takes the wraps off its Stadia streaming service, promising the "future of gaming."

by Ian Sherr
March 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Stadia is the company's new cloud-based video game platform. Here's what you need to know."
Google is about to go hard in gaming.

by Stan Horaczek
March 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia: Google's attempt to shake up the gaming industry

Published on Mar 19, 2019




> Google is entering the gaming business in a not-so-conventional way. Stadia is a new streaming service that Google hopes will shake up the gaming industry.

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia is here. Is Xbox doomed?

Published on Mar 19, 2019




> Google Stadia is here. Stadia marks Google's entry into AAA gaming via a new game streaming service. Google says you'll be able to stream game titles up to 4K 60fps on your smartphone, tablet, laptop or TV (via Chromecast). Is Google Stadia the future of video games? Are you ready for a completely online gaming experience?

----------


## Airicist

Google's Stadia announcement at GDC 2019 in under 14 minutes

Published on Mar 19, 2019




> All the biggest announcements from Google at GDC 2019


.

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia wants to be the Netflix of gaming

Published on Mar 21, 2019




> Google's Stadia cloud gaming platform will let you stream console and PC-quality titles across laptops, desktops, TVs, tablets, and phones. At launch, Google says it will support up to 4K at 60 fps, and it will work on any screen so long as you have a Chrome browser or Chromecast Ultra. Google’s building the Netflix of video games and the company has the software and infrastructure to pull it off. But, there are still a lot of open questions.

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia: lower your expectations

Published on Mar 22, 2019




> Google is convinced it can get game streaming right, but I'm not.

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia might have a different goal than you think

Published on Mar 23, 2019




> When Google announced game-streaming service Stadia at GDC 2019, a bunch of gamers immediately wondered if it would improve, disrupt or have no effect on the industry. But what if Google's endgame is slightly different? We take a look at what we know, and where Stadia's true potential lies.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Google Stadia and technology deep dive!

Oct 31, 2019




> We go hands-on with Google's upcoming Stadia cloud gaming service, which is launching next month! The impressive demo at Google's headquarters represents the best-case scenario for streaming quality and latency, and we sit down with Stadia's VPs of product and engineering to dive into video compression and other technologies that will make Stadia work around the world.

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia review! This is the future of gaming (if you have a high data cap)

Nov 18, 2019

"Google Stadia review: This is the future of gaming, if you have the data for it"

by David Imel
November 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia review: Playable, not perfect

Nov 18, 2019




> We'll say it, Google Stadia works better than we expected. The game-streaming service is capable of transmitting relatively smooth game play to a Chromecast Ultra, browser, or Pixel phone, and the experience is (relatively) lag-free. But it comes with a host of caveats. Controllers only work wirelessly with the TV, with a computer or phone, you'll need a cable; Graphics are certainly console competitive, but this won't replace a high-end PC; and it worked on our network, but slower connections may see worse graphics and far more lag.  Still, call us impressed, this may be the best attempt at game-streaming we've seen yet.


"Google Stadia hands-on: Shockingly playable"
And still potentially unstable.

by Jessica Conditt
November 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia is finally here: hands-on first impressions

Nov 18, 2019




> Google Stadia, Google's new cloud-gaming platform, has had a ton of hype and made promises. Well it's finally here, in some form at least. With only a handful of games and a handful of compatible devices, a lot of its promised features aren't available at launch. Dan Ackerman takes Stadia for a spin and sees what it's like on day one.


"Google Stadia review: Gaming's streaming future isn't here yet"
I'm a week into playing games on Stadia, which launches Tuesday. Here's what you need to know.

by Scott Stein
November 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google Stadia cloud gaming review!

Nov 18, 2019




> We spend a week testing and playing games on Google Stadia, the newly launched cloud gaming service that streams games to Pixel phones, Chrome browsers, and the Chromecast Ultra. Here's how the service performs at launch, from image quality to latency, as well as which of the promised features are ready today.

----------


## Airicist

STADIA Founder's Edition Unboxing - Google's New Gaming System

Nov 26, 2019




> Play when you want, where you want with Stadia Premiere Edition.
> There’s no need to overpay for expensive hardware. With Stadia, you get up to 4K 60 FPS gameplay on TVs without the hassle of time‑consuming game downloads or in‑game updates. And you can take your favorite games with you on your laptop, tablet, or phone as long as you have Wi‑Fi.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google is shutting down its in-house Stadia game development studios"
The company is refocusing its streaming service

by Chaim Gartenberg
February 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google says Stadia is "alive and well"
Developer marketing lead Nate Ahearn and two Stadia Makers studios offer insight into the status of the cloud gaming service

by James Batchelor
May 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Stadia is now available for Google TV, users will be able to enjoy an enhanced gaming experience"

June 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Top 10 Stadia announcements from Google for Games Developer Summit

Jul 13, 2021




> Want the highlights of the Google for Game Developers Stadia Keynote? We’ve got you covered! Learn what's new for Stadia in this recap as we share how it's easier than ever to bring your games to Stadia while maximizing return when you launch games on Stadia. Watch this recap to see the top 10 things you need to know from the Stadia Keynote!

----------


## Airicist2

Article "EXCLUSIVE: Google is trying to salvage its failing Stadia game service with a new focus on striking deals with Peloton, Bungie, and others under the brand 'Google Stream'"

by Hugh Langley
February 4, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "A message about Stadia and our long term streaming strategy"

by Phil Harrison
September 29, 2022

----------

